# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Hello Kitty không phải là mèo!

## duonglongtrong

*Báo mạng Anh, Mỹ hôm qua đều đồng loạt đưa tin sốc: Hello Kitty không phải là mèo! Theo Sanrio, công ty Nhật Bản sáng tạo ra nhân vật, Hello Kitty là một cô bé học lớp ba người Anh sống tại London.*

_Christine R. Yano,_ nhà nhân chủng học tại Đại học _Hawaii_, đã nghiên cứu rất nhiều nhân vật hoạt hình được giao nhiệm vụ sắp xếp những mẫu vật liên quan tớ_i Hello Kitty_ tại Bảo tàng Quốc gia người Mỹ gốc Nhật. Trong khi làm triển lãm cô tình cờ khám phá ra sự thật này.
Theo _Los Angeles Times_, khi chuẩn bị văn bản cho triển lãm, _Yano_ đã miêu tả _Hello Kitty_ là một chú mèo. Sau đó công ty _Sanrio_ đã chỉnh sửa lại cho cô. "_Sanrio đã giúp tôi điều chỉnh kịch bản cho chương trình. Hello Kitty không phải là một chú mèo. Đó là một cô bé nhân vật hoạt hình chứ không phải là mèo. Cô ấy không bao giờ được miêu tả là đi bằng bốn chân. Cô đi và ngồi như một sinh vật hai chân. Thậm chí cô ấy còn có một chú mèo cưng có tên là Charmmy Kitty_", _Yan_o cho biết.
Hiện tại _Wikipedia_ vẫn đăng tải _Hello Kitty_ là một chú mèo _Bobtail Nhật Bản._
Câu chuyện này khiến nhiều người bắt đầu băn khoăn liệu _Micke_y có phải là một chú chuột, và _Donald_ có phải là một chú vịt?

----------

